
Getting Real: Copywriting is Interface Design - llambda
http://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch09_Copywriting_is_Interface_Design.php
======
bennyg
This isn't just interface design, or product design. It's brand design, if you
will. This is especially true if you're in the business of mostly consumer-
facing software. The experience absolutely matters, and if you can
consistently provide that experience in press releases, on the website, on the
app, in customer service emails, in tweets... you see where I'm going. It's
your voice. What you put on the button matters. What you say over the phone
does too. Be sincere, and have a voice. It's Writing 101.

